# Genus Yamia



## Inkognito2k (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi,

Just to start the Genus Yamia 

Adult female

Yamia spec. ex Ranong













Some spiderlings







All the Best,

Sven


----------



## seanbond (Jun 3, 2009)

kewl spidas, thanx


----------



## Tarantulysis (Jun 3, 2009)

My 4 year daughter said "AWWWWW!"


----------



## Tegenaria (Apr 17, 2010)

I only managed to get one decent shot of my Y. Koh Samui, which died last year.






and an earlier shot


----------



## seanbond (Apr 18, 2010)

look like lil brown spidas


----------



## c.h.esteban (Sep 9, 2010)

Yamia sp. ex "KARON" 

male






female w. larvae







bye

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Jul 20, 2011)

_Yamia sp_."Koh samui"
Adult Female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## recluse (Jul 20, 2011)

How large do these get?


----------



## creepa (Jun 3, 2012)

Phlogiellus sp. Khao Lak male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Jun 3, 2012)

This thread needs to be merged with _Phlogiellus_ 
-Chris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## creepa (Jun 3, 2012)

+1

thats why i bumped this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 28, 2013)

Ha! I was checking out this thread for the first time ever and said to myself "these guys are build so similar to my Phlogiellus.." and then I saw Syndicate's post


----------

